# Beauty Rings



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Last summer we realized we were down to 2 beauty rings, but they were both on the same side, so who else would notice, right? Now we are down to one and one is just dumb, so none would be better.

Anyone else have problems keeping their beauty rings on their wheels?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> Last summer we realized we were down to 2 beauty rings, but they were both on the same side, so who else would notice, right? Now we are down to one and one is just dumb, so none would be better.
> 
> Anyone else have problems keeping their beauty rings on their wheels?
> [snapback]29544[/snapback]​


I think that 03 was the last year that had them. As far as I know all of the 04 and beyond just have white rims.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, that must be a regional term....What is a beauty ring?

Tim


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

"Beauty rings" are chrome rings on the outer wheel. I have two left and I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a new set of 4 of better quality or just remove what is left. I like the look but hate to have to replace them all the time. J.C Whitney sells a better quality product that hopefully will stay on.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Are those the same thing that I have but are black rubber ones instead on my model...

its like a rubber cap for the lug nuts?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You guys are right...starting with the 04s those went away. I was bummed I didn't get them, but I also did not know they had problems staying on. So, for now, white steel rims it is!

On another note, I purchased a grease gun today. Ready to grease the axles and get camping!

Randy


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

"Beauty rings" are the polished stainless steel rings that cover the rim portion of the wheel, (the part closest to the tire) and they came with the chromed plastic center caps that cover the hub and lug nuts. I think they really "dress-up" the camper. We have had no problems at all with ours.
Fred.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

We had two when we bought ours, both on the same side. The previous owners had theirs stolen when they were spending the night in a hotel. Shame, shame.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Lost my first one this past November. I didn't notice until I got home. I probably won't replace them until I am down to one. I like missouricamper's logic!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

> We had two when we bought ours, both on the same side. The previous owners had theirs stolen when they were spending the night in a hotel. Shame, shame.


That's Irony for you!









Wayne


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I just recieved new trim rings to dress up the 25 RSS today......

Got 'em off E-Bay for 6 bucks!! (paid $12 to ship







)

Best of all, they aren't the cheap plastic ones, these babies are metal and will really "bite" into the wheel to stay on.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our2Girls,

Can you post the Ebay link to the auction? I would consider buying some too.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nope, no beauties on my 04







That is until my girls climb aboard!


----------



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

had full wheel covers on my old trailer ,,took them off and put on my new trailer.. look like bud wheels on the big rigs.. looks good ,, i like lots of chromey things hehe not to hard to check bearings or lug nuts or leaking grease ,,so they stay on for beauty..


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

last weekend there was a trailer parked next to us at the rv park we stayed at, the trailer had beauty rings and white plastic caps on the rims. got me thinking







that would look cool on the outback. now it becomes an item of interest today. i wonder how the spinner type hubcaps would look on the rims of the outback?

darrel


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

How about these Beauty Rings?

Mine have logged many miles and still have all four









Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Spinners on an Outback!









Maybe MTV could pick up on it with a new show "Pimp My Trailer"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Will







post pictures of an Outback with 'mags' by the weekend


----------

